# is 1GB enough data?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm trying to lower my phone bill.

The lowest and cheapest deal Simple Mobile has is this:

First 1GB data up to 4G LTE speed then 2G.

Is this good enough? The standard unlimited text and call are included, all for $25.

I just use my phone mostly for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Between Lyft, Uber, and Google maps alone I use 2-3 GB of data per month so I don't think 1 GB will be enough unless 2G is good enough.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I use 2gb a month, being on wireless for 25 or so hours a week. I don't know if the 2g data speed is fast enough, i suggest first month try it and see.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I use 5 gb a month and I only drive 10 days a month of course they are 10 to 12 hour days.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

will 2G slow my phone down then? So 1 GB of data may not be enough even if all I use my phone for is to Uber and Lyft? I tend to use wifi when doing something else with my phone like surfing the web.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Many of you may be using other things that take up data, youtube, spotify, pandora, etc.. I have 2GB of data on the tablet that is 99% used for Uber. I have never come close to using that up. I left the tablet at home, when I get there I'll pull up the data usage on it to see exactly what Uber and GM uses per month.

Remember you can download large portions of your GM map data while on wifi, which I believe helps lower data usage and speeds up GM since it doesn't have to download map information every time you hit navigate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had uninstalled and reinstalled Uber so that data was wiped out from previous months.

May 17 - Jun 16 Uber 500mb | Google Maps 300mb
Apr 17 - May 16 Google Maps 602mb
Mar 17 - Apr 16 Google Maps 862mb

2GB should be sufficient as long as you aren't using any data for other things. I have T-mobile so youtube, spotify, do not count towards my data limit.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Your phone is your bread and butter. Not the place to try to save. Get an unlimited plan with no throttling. Otherwise, during the busy times, your phone will lock up (always at the worst time). Go big. Find some other place to cut corners.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> will 2G slow my phone down then? So 1 GB of data may not be enough even if all I use my phone for is to Uber and Lyft? I tend to use wifi when doing something else with my phone like surfing the web.


Yes. My apps don't really even work when going down to 3g.

Uber app alone uses around 2.5gb a month, then lyft then google. Get an unlimited plan if you can. Plus then you can stream pandora and not yave to fiddle with the music much (as well as honor requests if someone asks for a wpecific type of music that you don't own).


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

YMMV. I'm on a Cricket (AT&T) plan with 3 phones for $90/month. Each gets 4 Gb data/month which is way more than enough for me. I'm good for a couple of Gb and the other two phones don't even use a Gb between them. Can add a 4th phone for another $10. Thinking of using that with my old phone as a hotspot or backup phone. After that a 5th line would be free.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

My plan is considered unlimited, despite it having a "cap". A lot of these plans are marketed as unlimited but it does have a "cap". Read terms. Like in lotto terms they say you can "win as much as you want" (but once you read those terms and conditions, there's actually a maximum cap as to how much you can win). Otherwise, anyone would download the internet's entire history if "unlimited" was truly "unlimited".



K-pax said:


> Yes. My apps don't really even work when going down to 3g.
> 
> Uber app alone uses around 2.5gb a month, then lyft then google. Get an unlimited plan if you can. Plus then you can stream pandora and not yave to fiddle with the music much (as well as honor requests if someone asks for a wpecific type of music that you don't own).


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I once let my Cricket plan got over the limit so that it got throttled. It still worked ok for navigation but never tried it with Uber.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Im on tmobile unlimited I average about 13-16 GB month between this and my other job.



Bevital said:


> Your phone is your bread and butter. Not the place to try to save. Get an unlimited plan with no throttling. Otherwise, during the busy times, your phone will lock up (always at the worst time). Go big. Find some other place to cut corners.


Soooo true. It only take a couple trips in month to make it back.

Same is true to maintain your vehicle, without it running good, your job is in peril!


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

No


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm on a 4GB AT&T plan. I always run out of 4G data close to the end of my billing cycle but Uber/Waze work perfectly fine at 2G speeds.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I think 3GB/month is needed. I have found there are plans with free 512MB data/month, You can try if one can avoid the data fee by having multiple free-data-plan phones. Or better yet, earn free data by referring your friend(s).


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

On Android devices you can go under Cellular Data Usage and see how much data each app has used for the current cycle.


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

If you use the phone for Uber/Lyft "only" get a plan that slows your data down to 2g service vs. no service once you reach your data cap. Uber/Lyft & Google Maps work fine on 2g service. If you use the phone to FB, surf the net, watch videos during downtime get an apporiate data plan.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Many of you may be using other things that take up data, youtube, spotify, pandora, etc.. I have 2GB of data on the tablet that is 99% used for Uber. I have never come close to using that up. I left the tablet at home, when I get there I'll pull up the data usage on it to see exactly what Uber and GM uses per month.
> 
> Remember you can download large portions of your GM map data while on wifi, which I believe helps lower data usage and speeds up GM since it doesn't have to download map information every time you hit navigate.


Could you explain how to get the UBER info to link over to your tablet? I have an IPAD pro with it's own data plan, I would love the bigger screen for these old eyes. 

Thanks,


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

driverx.nj said:


> Could you explain how to get the UBER info to link over to your tablet? I have an IPAD pro with it's own data plan, I would love the bigger screen for these old eyes.
> 
> Thanks,


TabletTalk, not sure if it works with iOS look for it in the app store.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/for-tablet-users-a-solution-for-randomized-numbers.123994/
What it does is changes your default call and text to TabletTalk and then makes the call from the tablet to the phone. The phone can stay in your pocket and it'll work seamlessly.

I've only used it on Android, so check to see if it works with iOS.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> TabletTalk, not sure if it works with iOS look for it in the app store.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/for-tablet-users-a-solution-for-randomized-numbers.123994/
> What it does is changes your default call and text to TabletTalk and then makes the call from the tablet to the phone. The phone can stay in your pocket and it'll work seamlessly.
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm beginning to get very irritated with AT&T. I can't even get a signal in the airport queue. My bill on AT&T is tremendous - I have three lines with 30 gb. Needed that because it turns out my son was watching YouTube in class and at home without using Wifi. I'm about ready to give up on AT&T all together and go with Verizon who has much superior service in this area. But I don't want to go contract.

Will the $30 burner android phones @ $45/month work suitably if it's only for U/L?


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

A crappy phone is a crappy phone. Won't most of the carriers let you bring your own GSM phone now? Personally I'd put the kid on his own prepaid account and let him learn to manage his data.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Gsm is the problem. I need cdma here.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

JimS said:


> Gsm is the problem. I need cdma here.


So you're using CDMA on AT&T? Does not compute.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

TriadUberGoober said:


> So you're using CDMA on AT&T? Does not compute.


No. Reading is your friend. I HAVE AT&T. AT&T (GSM) SUCKS here. I WANT a CDMA burner phone to UBER WITH so that I can get a RELIABLE SIGNAL at the AIRPORT.

Does that compute?

If CDMA can work better here, a cheap ZTE Android phone with TotalWireless ($30) and a 5 GB plan ($35/mo) would be a fantastic choice to drive with. And if it works better, then I'd likely switch ALL my personal service to TotalWireless.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I over ran my 30gb plan last month, but that's four people, and obviously not all Uber.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

JimS said:


> No. Reading is your friend. I HAVE AT&T. AT&T (GSM) SUCKS here. I WANT a CDMA burner phone to UBER WITH so that I can get a RELIABLE SIGNAL at the AIRPORT.
> 
> Does that compute?
> 
> If CDMA can work better here, a cheap ZTE Android phone with TotalWireless ($30) and a 5 GB plan ($35/mo) would be a fantastic choice to drive with. And if it works better, then I'd likely switch ALL my personal service to TotalWireless.


Is VZW still investing in their CDMA network? I wouldn't get anything from VZW or one of their MVNOs unless it also had LTE.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm trying to lower my phone bill.
> 
> The lowest and cheapest deal Simple Mobile has is this:
> 
> ...


1 GB highspeed with " unlimited" throttled speeds is sufficient.

Fancy app. Updates burn more than the uber app.

I always run waze in background simultaneously for traffic alerts, hidden traffic cams, hidden police warnings etc.

During recent heavy rains waze had Current flooded roadway and road hazard warnings where uber was clueless.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Very good point. You'll probably spend more data downloading and updating the apps than actually using them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm trying to lower my phone bill.
> 
> The lowest and cheapest deal Simple Mobile has is this:
> 
> ...


No way 1 GB will be enough. I got tired of constantly going over so just switched to the Verizon unlimited plan


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> No way 1 GB will be enough. I got tired of constantly going over so just switched to the Verizon unlimited plan


Only because of your porn.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

AT&T Go phone 45 bucks a month no contract and 6 GB. Phone's for plan as little at $55 purchased outright.


----------

